# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Люблю женщин

## Стриж

Опять влюбился.... Мне почти сорок. Задолбался слышать, что выгляжу моложе.
Мне не нужна эта любовь.  И связанные с ней интриги, актерство, манипуляции, блять... Но люблю.
Это то что делает меня живым? Ппц.

----------


## Unity

Однозначно, _Да_. Это то, что делает Живыми всех нас. В то же время: псами на цепи - своих же инстинктов. Если бы ни это, разум человека маялся б бесцельностью своего существования. А так, всю нашу энергия мудрая "Природа" твёрдою рукой направило в русло - глупых брачных ритуалов ну и размножения.

----------


## Стриж

Unity, согласен. 
Любовь моя, - лишь выполнение программы.
И я немного даже счастлив от того, что осознаю это. Это дает некоторый контроль...

----------


## Unity

Подлинный Контроль - это _перестать_ служить собственному драйверу, отбросив покорность иррациональным его "указаниям", более не тратя время, силы и ресурсы на "танцы павлина".
Это и есть Счастье: видеть, как иные - всё ещё в плену Программ, двигающими ими как марионетками, в кругах механического, предсказуемого "вальса" - стоя в стороне, тихо улыбаясь.

----------


## Стриж

Это счастье? 
Я давно в стороне. Стою и улыбаюсь чужим сплетням, словесным маневрам, фантазиям. Это счастье? Воображать себя прожженым мудрецом? В сравнении?...

----------


## Unity

Счастье - не в воображении (чего бы то ни было). Счастье - во отсутствии фальши и игры - в "отношениях" с кем-либо, кои продиктованы одними инстинктами. 
Если любишь - то не за "оправление физиологической нужды" обо чьё-то тело. Если любишь - душу, а не лишь её прелестный "флакон", стези чьй-то эволюции, космос, что внутри души, красоту мечтаний, целей и желаний. 
Се и есть любовь. 
А животные интрижки на несколько случек - лучше таким вовсе и не осквернять себя.

----------


## Стриж

Я не ошибся. Зарегался тут из-за пары твоих постов. Понравилось. Это честно.
А вот что не является "животным"? Пускай я зверь стремящийся к любви, жрачке, признанию, авторитету... Есть еще что либо кроме этого? 
Нет.

----------


## Wasted

> Я не ошибся. Зарегался тут из-за пары твоих постов. Понравилось. Это честно.
> А вот что не является "животным"? Пускай я зверь стремящийся к любви, жрачке, признанию, авторитету... Есть еще что либо кроме этого? 
> Нет.


 Почему же нет? Та же медитация — это стремление к покою, к свободе от всего тобой перечисленного и не только.

----------


## Стриж

Медитация - стремление к осознанности. Не к покою. Да и не важно. Да и не стремление...)
Какая осознанность без жратвы?

----------


## Wasted

> Медитация - стремление к осознанности. Не к покою. Да и не важно. Да и не стремление...)
> Какая осознанность без жратвы?


 Медитация — путь к нирване, товарищ. Которая есть полное отсутствие ничего. И жратва там уже не нужна.

----------


## Стриж

> Медитация — путь к нирване, товарищ. Которая есть полное отсутствие ничего. И жратва там уже не нужна.


 Это выдумки. Все что сказано про нирвану, - выдумки. Она ведь не описуема. Знакомый буддист сказал, если что, товарищ.

----------


## Unity

> Я не ошибся. Зарегался тут из-за пары твоих постов. Понравилось. Это честно.
> А вот что не является "животным"? Пускай я зверь стремящийся к любви, жрачке, признанию, авторитету... Есть еще что либо кроме этого? 
> Нет.


 *грустная усмешка уголками глаз*
Что же, очень-очень лестно - жаль, Вы лишь не знаете, _что_ же Я такое и _Чему служу_...
* Что же не является животным? Полюбить. Девчонку - и узреть в Ней Бога. Целую Вселенную. Самый сокровенный Смысл. Лучшую частицу самое себя. 
Это - не по-зверски. Не по-человечески. И не по-земному, и не меркантильно...
Чисто и возвышенно. 
Это переменит Вас. 
И всё остальное - по сравненью с Этим - просто чепуха, суета, бессмысленность, гонка в Никуда.

----------


## Wasted

Это пусть и выдуманная, но цель. Буддисты учатся усмирять суетные мысли, желания, поползновения. То животное, что тебе не нравится.

----------


## microbe

Тоже люблю женщин, ну а что больше любить?

----------


## Wasted

> Тоже люблю женщин, ну а что больше любить?


 
Ещё бухло и программирование же.

----------

